# ExCell XR2600 Pressure washer



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

THis Honda 6hp powered pressure washer was new two years ago for $450 with a Excell radial pressure pump. The pump seized this season and the manufacture says they have had ISSUES with the pump doing that an dthe only fiz is a $191 replacment. powerwasher.com has a AR replacment pump for $139 for it. Should I just replace it with the better cheaper pump?


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Warranty on the pumps? Is one better than the other? Install easy?


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Has the engine been ran without a water line hooked up to the pump?


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Never been run without water. EXCell stood behind it and repaired it said there were having issues with them!


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Not exactly*

No, they handled it fast just revisiting because a family member had the same model do the same thing last weekend!


----------

